
New Horizons planning additional extended missions - FlyMoreRockets
https://spacenews.com/new-horizons-planning-additional-extended-missions/
======
tabtab
The Hubble scope had to spend several hours to find Ultima Thule. If Hubble is
tied up or having glitches in the coming months or years, it could be hard to
find new targets within the probe's aiming cone. I'm not sure Earth scopes are
up to the task.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Shame the James Webb space telescope isn't yet ready to launch.

~~~
tabtab
Yip. March 2021 is the current estimate. Maybe for target #4 it could be
useful, but hopefully New Horizons doesn't have to wait that long for its next
target. As time goes on, NH has less power and less sunlight for photography &
spectrography.

------
ChrisGranger
September 11, 2017 - not exactly the latest news...

